# 1958 125 Cc Puch From Austria Need Grips And Restore Info.



## Goldenrod (Aug 11, 2016)

Hand - cutch and shift in one.  Tire pump, Limey license plate, fan blown cooling system through a squirrel cage cowling.  One picture shows a second engine and parts to a third engine with a assembly manual that I don't need.  This one runs like Jack the Bear.  Anyone put two stroke engines together?


----------



## bairdco (Aug 11, 2016)

That's awesome! I dig obscure little bikes like that. 

I have a 1958 Puch SR 150 that needs  the whole magneto assembly. it's a Bosch. If you have one in your parts box can you check the part numbers? Might be interchangeable with mine. 

These crazy scooters were never imported to the US, so parts are impossible to find here.


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 11, 2016)

Sorry no mag.  I saw a cute scooter at Portland but not exactly a match.


----------



## bairdco (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks for looking. It's been lawn art for over a year now.  One of these days it'll run again.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 12, 2016)

Nice Ray!  I have to get in contact with you soon it's been awhile. I like these bikes too,  I just worked on a 70's jawa that is a neat little bike.  Have to post some pics. The whizzer is coming along though!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 12, 2016)

That's cool I'm into  bikes like this too but I've never found a site to support them anywhere near as helpful as the Cabe is for bicycles.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 12, 2016)

Are you trying to sell the other engine,  Ray?


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 13, 2016)

Maybe, but it is in pieces and no magneto.


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 20, 2022)

bump


----------



## Rusthound (Sep 20, 2022)

now I know what the taillight housing is from. I have had one like that for at least 30 years in a drawer. I gave my son a 67 Puch SR 125 for a wedding present. It has a CZ 125 star burst head 2 stroke in it.


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 23, 2022)

Motor West Motorcycles: Dedicated to preserving the vintage classic motorcycles of BMW & Puch with information, high-quality hard-to-find parts, and repair and restoration services
					

...




					www.motorwestmotorcycles.com


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 1, 2022)

bairdco said:


> That's awesome! I dig obscure little bikes like that.
> 
> I have a 1958 Puch SR 150 that needs  the whole magneto assembly. it's a Bosch. If you have one in your parts box can you check the part numbers? Might be interchangeable with mine.
> 
> ...



No mag. sorry.


----------

